# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  giúp mình lỗi này '' data manager has stopped working ''

## truongtuongtu

khi mở máy lên thì hiện lên cái bảng đó ..ai giúp mình với nhé '' data manager has stopped working
windows can check online for a solution to the problem '' lỗi ở win 7

----------


## Ricky1990

update nó về xem sao. hoặc repair win lại.

----------


## nguyenthoa

có ai giúp mình với ko các bạn gấp quá tự dụng bị..khả năng hôm qua carck win và hôm nay thấy bảng này hiện nên ..ai pro giúp hoặc ai biết chỉ bảo mình với..hixx hix

----------


## seoben

> up lên cho nhiều người đọc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!


cám ơn bạn nhiều mình cần ai đó giúp mình vụ này với

----------

